# PHP: Von Apache- zum CGI-Modul ändern?



## BeneM (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Community,

Auf meinem Server (SuSe Linux 8.2) ist PHP installiert, und zwar als Apache-Modul.

Nun würde ich PHP aber gerne als CGI-Modul betreiben.
Was muss ich umstellen, damit das geht, resp. wie muss ich vorgehen?

greetz
BeneM


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Oktober 2003)

PHP-Sourcen laden, als CGI-Version bauen und ggf. suPHP verwenden.

Außerdem:  - deine Frage ist bereits 10^24 Mal beantwortet.


----------



## eLorFiN (24. November 2003)

LOL

quote PHP 4.3.4 (glaube ich) Install.txt



> If you wish to install PHP as a CGI binary, read this first:
> 
> http://www.cert.org/advisories/CA-1996-11.html
> 
> ...


----------

